
Dow Jones Predicted Last Week on Twitter - heidelbergjohn
Someone on Twitter correctly predicted the Dow Jones Industrial Average change for each day for all of last week. The Twitter timestamps show that the prediction was made the previous week. The claim is corruption, but there are no details. There is an email address. Possibly I am wrong, but the chance of this person correctly making such a prediction is 1 in 1024. What does everyone think?<p>twitter.com&#x2F;StockMarketCor
======
bdcrazy
if i make 100 predictions a week for months, and just happen to be right for
one week and hide/delete all the incorrect ones...

